# Pictures of the heat cycle



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Does anyone have pics of the different stages of the heat cycle? I can read all day but it works better for me if I actually see what I am looking for. Leyna is my first female and she is 9 months now. I am trying to keep watch for when she goes into heat.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

Canine Heat Cycle Chart


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

Not really pics, but its a chart I've seen. Hope it helps.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

You'll know 

When Bunny came in season in February, ANYONE could see she was in season! Might just as well have had a big arrow and a sign saying RIGHT HERE GUYS! and then there was the shameless flirting.....and not just with dogs. It was just her first heat, hopefully as she matures she'll be a bit more, um, discriminating?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm not sure but I think she may be getting close. She doesn't really look swollen, but she does look more full than normal. No bleeding at all. Zappa, my neutered male, keeps sticking his nose in her woo-hoo .


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Is she licking herself a lot? Since I have longcoats I didn't notice the swelling as much, but there was definitely an increase in licking. And even neutered boys were much more interested too, so that's probably a good indication!


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Karma just finished her first ever cycle. I was so clueless originally ! One afternoon I was going out the gate and Karma was saying good bye to me and there was a blood spot on my tan workboot and one on the floor and I was like " bugger i have cut myself!" and i looked all over myself and couldn't find anything. I checked Karma's mouth etc. Then a bit later that day I took her to the bar with me and as we sat outside with all may mates I noticed more blood spots and I was like " what the hey !" and again looked all over . Then one of my buddies laughed and said " i think your dog is on the blobs mate !!" and so she was ;-) :wub:

Trust me you will know when she swells up. The blood is not a hassle. Defending her chastity against marauding males might be :help:


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

I noticed some licking the morning of it, but it didn't really phase me (I thought she had more time). We then went to our obedience class and started noticing red spots on the floor and that's when it hit me, she started at 8 months. Good thing I was at a pets store, it gave me the time to acquire the appropriate panties.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm probably missing earlier stages, but I notice the small drips of blood on the kitchen floor when it's started up for real. 

Just make sure you have the Puppy Panty ready to go.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

She has started sniffing and licking more. I just keep looking every day. lol
Puppy panties are ready to go as well. She has been practicing.


----------

